# Basic Fundamentals



## KK1717 (29 March 2016)

Is there a simple and easy ways to keep track of the most basic fundamentals such as - next reporting date, next dividend date, option expiry dates???


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 March 2016)

Your brokerage firm such as ETrade or Commsec and Yahoo Finance has fundamental data.


----------



## skc (29 March 2016)

KK1717 said:


> Is there a simple and easy ways to keep track of the most basic fundamentals such as - next reporting date, next dividend date, option expiry dates???




Surprisingly there isn't...

For reporting dates, various brokers will issue reporting calendars a few weeks before reporting season. Some companies will issue themselves the key dates for the year ahead. 

For economic news, sites like Bloomberg have most of them covered.

For ex-div, asx.com has them.

For options... each option is different so you'd need to go to the root source.

As to how you keep track of all these... the only way seems to be keeping a well planned, closely followed routine that meets your trading/investment horizon.


----------



## Valued (30 March 2016)

You would need to keep your own spreadsheet. If they are stocks you own then you should do this just so you know what is going on with your investments!


----------

